# Single pin sights?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone have one? whats the good and bad on them?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I have one. I like it a lot, but it takes some getting used to. The only 'con' that I can think of is adjusting it and the time it takes, but so far, it hasn't been a problem. I REALLY like the uncrowded sight picture.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats what i was going for the uncrowded pins.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been looking close at them myself. I really like the idea of one pin and the uncrowded sight picture. I am nervous about adjusting the sight at the moment of truth when taking a shot on game but I think it will work. What single pin sights do you guys like? i have been looking at the Sur Lock Lethal Weapon but man they are sure expensive.

Mark


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Currently, I have a the vital gear single pin. I wasn't sure if I'd like the single pin, so I went with one of the less expensive ones. I like it and I will be switching to a sureloc after the season.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Currently, I have a the vital gear single pin. I wasn't sure if I'd like the single pin, so I went with one of the less expensive ones. I like it and I will be switching to a sureloc after the season.


Tree you are so hip and down with the scene. Everyone that is cool is joining the sure loc revolution.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You know, the real reason I bought one is because I saw you had one on your bow. You are the benchmark for cool when it comes to archery.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> You know, the real reason I bought one is because I saw you had one on your bow. You are the benchmark for cool when it comes to archery.


 *(())*


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*IF* I were to ever revert backwards and shoot a training wheel bow again there is no way in hell I would ever shoot a single pin sight. They are like a good thick pair of gloves when you have to take a leak. All you're gonna do when it comes down to sealing the deal is pee your pants.... :?

What if the animal moves after you set your pin?
What if you can't move to set/re-set it cuz he's looking at you?
What if you forgot your rangefinder and cut chart in the truck?
What if you break that ONE pin?

To many "whatif's" for me... :?:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

:roll: stick with the stick.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> :roll: stick with the stick.


I intend to. :wink:


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=7066&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=30#p83912

IBR, hopefully the link worked. There was some talk you might be interested in on an old post (7 deadly pins). I was looking at the Sure-loc and the Copper John and after discussing it with a very knowledgeable friend of mine, he suggested the Spot Hogg. He shoots a 100 lb special order Bowtech and found that the srews in the sight adjustments come loose after about a week of shooting and also has some reservation in all the weight off the end of the extension. The Hogg with the dove tail extension runs about $200 which is still pretty pricey but in my opinion well worth the increase in accuracy at longer ranges. He also suggest the .010 pins for longer shooting but they're only available in right hand. I'm going to give it a try and will be odering today, if you'd like to wait I would be happy to give some input when I've had a chance to try it out.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

This might be a dumb question, but with a single pin sight, what yardage do you sight in at?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Well as you may have guessed, it's a sight with a single pin. :wink: They are adjustable, so you need to mark them specific to your bow or, I believe some have have wt/spd/arrow wt. charts that can be used.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I guess what i was thinking is that you maybe sight in at 40 yds and then either hold a little high or low when you shoot, but now I think I understand what you are saying. The light finally came on. Sometimes I'm a little slow or maybe I was having a "senior moment".


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a spot hog front end and a sure lock back end. The spot hogg has 5 pins like the conventional sight. It is sighted at 20 through 60. I then have a slider from sure lock that can make my 60 yard pin become a 67 1/2 yard pin. The most that I would ever elevate it to would be 68 or 70...............If my shot is closer to 90 yards then I just hold a little high. :mrgreen:

Epek shoots a single pin and has done so for a few years. I could maybe get used to something like that but deep down inside (and I know this sounds sick and wrong) but Tex and I are thinking alike on this ONE issue. (not SFW but this ONE issue)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Tex and I are thinking alike on this ONE issue.


We're not so different.... You and me.... 8)


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i have The Silver Talon Sight. i like it. but i had a problem, (as stated before) when the deer moves. just tilt your bow to your best judgement. or risk moving.... risky!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Spot hogg is coming out with a sight to match the sure-loc. It looks pretty sick, they are calling it the hogg father. From the picture it looks like you turn a nob to move your sight up and down. As far as the sight window goes they had single pin, 3 pin, and 5 pin options. I bet I get one when they come out because they will be the next cool thing...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I bet you will.....


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I opted out on the change and for now will stick with my single pin adjustible. Just can't make the move back to multiple pins.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> *IF* I were to ever revert backwards and shoot a training wheel bow again there is no way in hell I would ever shoot a single pin sight. They are like a good thick pair of gloves when you have to take a leak. All you're gonna do when it comes down to sealing the deal is pee your pants.... :?
> 
> What if the animal moves after you set your pin?
> 1. reset or adjust via knowledge you have gained from tons of practice. 2. If this happens with a recurve they are out of range anyway What if you can't move to set/re-set it cuz he's looking at you?
> ...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh man tex, He just stepped on your wiener. :lol:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

That is not an easy thing to do...... see size reference.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Oh man tex, He just stepped on your wiener. :lol:


outch 
:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a hha on both my allegiance and my commander. I wouldn’t trade them unless I could afford a more expensive one pin. I had a 7 pin on my alli for about 2 days. Way to much going on when the moment of truth comes along.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is a little nugget to watch...http://www.bowhunting.net/bowtube/media ... arry_Wise/


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Tree, all he did was step on his own wiener. Then North slope drove my point home with that little video clip he provided us with.

If you need a rangefinder/cutchart/addjustable pin/70lb bow/ to successfully kill deer, you're not close enough to your target.

Technology is a crutch for poor hunting skills.

My buddy Quintin, better known as AP hear on the forum just killed a whitetail buck in GA this morning with a 52 pound hickory self bow, a home made wood arrow with a hand napped flint head on it, while wearing a pair of khaki jeans and a plaid wool shirt. 8) (story and pis to come later he told me)

*K.I.S.S* KEEP IT SIMPLE, STUPID.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You just called EPEK stupid, I think we will have to suspend your account for a year.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a pretty funny video clip. I guess that a guy with vast knowlege in bow shooting wouldn't have thougt that a stupid concrete man could have seen through his concept. He had 4 arrows hit and 4 miss. He is counting 6 but who gets the luxery of putting the lung dimentions over your pattern? Not me! I shoot for the vitals and aim for the lower third of the body. Two arrows were slightly over that 1/3rd and the other two were slightly under giving us 4 vital shots and who couldn't figure that out with their twenty yard pin? The other 2 missed vitals and most likely the entire deer. They were too low. I could go out their and shoot the same yardages and say at the end. "This is why I shoot a five pin set up..........Looky there.........EVERY arrow in the vitals and I didnt' need to put a paper plate where it appeared to be in my favor..........I just killed at every distance". Sorry but even a dumb bozo like me can see through that one.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey 22 How far do you shoot out to? 50, 70, 80 yards? I have a great sight for you I am going to get rich! The all new 70 pin sight from North Slope inc, That way you can shoot your arrow exactly from 1 yard to 70 yards. I don't know how you will be able to see anything but you will have all 70 pins which are necessary. :roll: Or you could have one pin that will that will take care of everything. The guy on the video was just saying that one pin can cover 30 yards and under if you know where that sweet spot is 24 yards 23 yards. I hunt with my sure loc set at 30 yards and go high or low for 20 and 40. If I have a longer shot I will slide to that exact number, 62 yards 43 yards, whatever. 22 you are saying you want exact pins yet you probably have a good ten yards between your pins, so at 53 yards your guessing, 67 yards your guessing. Your sight is just a guessing game, a single pin is dead on for 1 to 100 yards. Come on, even a old burnt out concrete dude can see the point of this. I have shot both kinds of sights and I prefer the single pin, each to there own.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> 1. reset or adjust via knowledge you have gained from tons of practice. 2. If this happens with a recurve they are out of range anyway


Not if he moves closer to me. Ever had your pin set at 40 and shot over the animals back because they moved up to 18 and you forgot to move your pin?



> standing very close so that you are in effective range with a recurve, how are you going to draw and anchor with out the deer changing counties in a hurry.


For one thing, I don't "anchor" when my hand touches my face, the arrow is gone. And for another thing, I can hit a flying pheasant in the air, A moving deer is an easy target compared to that.



> If you are retarded enough to forget your angle range finder, which would also mean that you forgot your binocs, radio and wind detector (all in the same pouch) then you would not be mentally advanced enough to use this kind of technology in the first place.


Guilty!



> What if you forget your recurve in your truck.


Never happened. Never will. I once drove all the way to the green river with no flyrod. Had to rent one from the lodge... 



> What if you break your string?


I simply pull my spare out of my pack and continue hunting. If you break a string, your done for the day. May be the week if your far enough away from a pro shop.



> You can still center the shot in the middle of your circular housing.


Ah yes, the S.W.A.G method of shooting a bow. (scientific, wild, "A", guess)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> Hey 22 How far do you shoot out to? 50, 70, 80 yards? .


As mentioned earlier, I have the "Sure Hogg" or the "Spot Loc" which ever you prefere. Mine has pins at 20, 30, 40, 50 and 60. I then use my slider and my 60 becomes a single pin. If it is 72 and 1/4 yards my bow is capable of hitting a practice target. Not an animal cause I have been told that is too far. Ask luv2fish&hunt how well my sight works at 100 yards. For targets of course. Epek and I showed him what our bows are capable of doing while at the barbeque shindig. Epek had a single pin slider and I had a 5 pin slider. They both did the same thing. I love the "non" changing of your pins while in close where movment matters most. I do have to admit that with a single pin, you become use to moving your pin EVERY time and it has happened where my last shot was at 100 yards (my favorite range) (for targets of course) and then I forgot to change it back and my next shot a few days later at 20 yards was just a tad high.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

22, I'm not sure your set up is legal. O-|-O


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I shot the "sure hog" for one elk hunt, I hated it came home and went back to a one pin. You have lost your third axis with your "sure hog". I hope you don't have to ever shoot up or down a hill. Good luck with that, it sounds like you spend way to much time at Humpherys.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> I hope you don't have to ever shoot up or down a hill.


I have shot up hill, down hill across the flats through trees, under trees, in snow, in rain, in ice conditions with wind pounding me into the ground........Never under any condition have I felt that my misses were the sights fault........................ummm.........you have me thinking!.........I guess that makes sense now....................with as good of a hunter as I am though very humble about it.....................It would make sense that it is the sights fault because ......................well you know what I mean...............It has to be the sights fault! ............Thank you my North Sloping friend.................That has cleared up a lot of things! :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> You have lost your third axis with your "sure hog".


How did you know this?.............................This is almost freaky................like you were looking over my shoulder....................................Ok it has become apparent that it is time for me to confess................I was on an Axis hunt. I hit 4 of them..................I found the 1st, 2nd, and 4th but I lost my third axis......................and come to think of it...........It was an uphill shot! :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> 22, I'm not sure your set up is legal. O-|-O


It's not in the proc so it must only be "unethical".  _(O)_


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

That special block that Humpreys gave you took away your third axis. The only way to get it back is to shim that block, which is a little questionable for my taste. :roll: When I had my sure hogg I built it myself and kept my third axis. :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey North Slope, When you shot that buckie in your avatar, did he have the "deer in the headlight look" or the "Deer in the kitchen look"? From where I am sitting, he looks like he has the deer in the kitchen look. -/O_-


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> When I had my sure hogg I built it myself and kept my third axis. :mrgreen:


Why didn't you build me one as well? That hurts........that hurts deeply that you didn't even think of me.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > When I had my sure hogg I built it myself and kept my third axis. :mrgreen:
> ...


Ya, just like I had a pile of Epek heads to test this last season.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="north slope":3vaf529u]When I had my sure hogg I built it myself and kept my third axis. :mrgreen:
> ...


Ya, just like I had a pile of Epek heads to test this last season. [/quote:3vaf529u]

Just when I thought that I was going to win this battle of wits, I took a turn for the worse and when down in a heap.................I am truly sorry but you will have a "pile" of them by next year or for any pig or exotic hunts that you might do between January and next season.........you are a true friend of the Epek group and we will treat you right.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I already told Epek that I won't let him refi- my house unless I get some broadheads. I might be hunting javalina in Feb. time will tell........................................................................................................................


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

And.... I have a third axis and you don't.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought that Javalina archery was in Jan. and rifle was in Feb. That is the was it was about 20 years ago on the San Carlos indian Res.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > Hey 22 How far do you shoot out to? 50, 70, 80 yards? .
> ...


I was absolutely amased and astounded when they said they were going to practice at a 100 yds.After they shot and we went to the targets my jaw hit the ground.I think they both shot 8 arrows each.Epek shot at the deer target while 22 shot at the foam target.All of Epeks arrows were in the kill zone 2 of the arrows were right on the line but could easily be considered fatal.22s' arrows hit in a grouping that was considerably smaller than a paper plate.I know some people that can't get a grouping like that when firing a rifle from a bench.I would have had a hard time believing anyone could accurately shoot a bow at that distance if I hadn't seen it for myself.If either of thes guys told me they killed a deer at 100 yds with a bow I wouldn't give it a second thought because that shot is well within their skill set.On a side note Scott I thought I would let you know you created another archery enthusiast that night.I don't think a day has passed since the bbq that Larissa hasn't told me she wants a bow for Christmas.Now I am likely to have to make the switch from rifle to bow to accomodate her desire to bowhunt.


----------

